# Pump angle?



## Stevenstout (Jan 18, 2016)

Getting ready to put my motor and pump back in my jet Jon. I originally installed it with the pump nozzle at 0° and with the trim nozzle gave me a range of +15° and -18°. I have very bad porpoising issues and after trying literally EVERYTHING to get rid of it (moving weight around from front to back, adding trim tabs, having people sit up front) with nothing working I pulled everything apart. I had the entire pump sticking out of the back of the boat the first time so the engine was pretty close to the back of the boat. This time my plan is to move everything forward so that only the steering nozzle is out of the back of the boat so the engine will be farther forward for better weight distribution and also setting the pump at -15° so that with the trim nozzle I will have a 0° to -33° range in hopes that more downward thrust will help keep the boat from porpoising. Anybody with experience think this should work?


----------

